# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Research Exchange
Hallo

Ich bin im 1. Semester und interessiere mich sehr fr die Forschung ich habe mich auch diesbezglich schon gan gut informiert. Ich habe auch von der Mglichkeit gehrt an Research Exchanges teilzunehmen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Wann meint ihr ist es sinnvoll so einen Research Exchange zu machen? Ich habe berlegt vielleicht schon nchsten Sommer also nach dem 2. Semester einen zu machen.
Wit ihr wie das mit dem Englisch Nachweis ist? Ich habe einen Apiel Test bestanden sonst keine weiteren Englisch Nachweise (halt nur im Abizeugnis) mu ich dann eventuell noch zustzlich Tests machen?
Wrde mcih auch so ber Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten hier im Forum freuen.
Vielen Dank

----------


## Doro

Hallo!

Der Research Exchange ist ein Programm des dfa ( Deutscher Famulanten Austausch) und bietet interessierten Studenten, auch in der Vorklinik die Mglichkeit im Ausland ein bisschen in die Forschung zu schnuppern. Auf der homepage vom dfa www.dfa-germany.de oder http://come.to/research.exchange bekommst Du alle wichtigen Infos. Normalerweise gibt es an deiner Uni auch eine sogenannte dfa Sprechstunde, frag mal in der Fachschaft nach, wo Dir andere Studenten deine genauen Fragen beantworten knnen.
Die Frage zu deinem Englisch test, kann ich Dir nur in sofern beantworten, dass Englisch aus der Schule LK oder GK und /oder  VHS Kurs nicht zhlen. Sonst sind anerkannte Tests auf jeden Fall gltig, aber es gibt an den Unis auch kostenlos/ gnstige Englischsprachtests von Profs.
Wnsch Dir viel Spass
Doro

----------


## eva_luna

Hi,

ich hatte auch nur den APIEL Test und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele ihn noch gar nicht kennen - deswegen habe ich dann noch den TOEFL gemacht. Das wrde ich Dir auch raten, TOEFL ist nun mal der Standard und wird weltweit problemlos von allen Institutionen anerkannt. Die $110 sind zudem noch eine gute Investition - ein guter TOEFL macht sich immer gut im CV und Du kannst ihn auch spter noch fr weitere Auslandsaufenthalte, Famulaturen etc. verwenden. Ablegen kann man die Prfung in Berlin, Dsseldorf, Frankfurt, Freiburg, Hamburg und Mnchen, fr weitere Infos www.toefl.org

Viele Gre & viel Spa beim Research,
eva_luna 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pascal

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Toefl seite und die Beispieltests da angesehen. Ist das wirklich alles? Ich hab mir darunter immer was beraus schwieriges vorgestellt. Oder sind die Echten Fragen hrter.

----------

Hi doro 

die Seite und so kenne ich alles schon ich wollte nur wissen ob es hier Leute gibt, die damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben? Und ob die es sinnvoll fanden in der Vorklinik Zeit das zu machen oder ob es auch jemand hier in der Klinikzeit gemacht.

Vielen Dank

----------


## eva_luna

Hi Pascal,

ich persnlich fand die Testfragen selbst anspruchsvoller als die Beispielfragen auf der site, vor allem ist mir das im Bereich "Structure" aufgefallen. Trotzdem lsst sich der TOEFL mit einem halbwegs passablen Schulenglisch ganz gut bewltigen, zur Not gibt es ja auch noch einen Haufen Vorbereitungskurse in allen Variationen - kostet aber halt! Lohnen tut sich der Test aber auf jeden Fall!

Viele Gre,
eva_luna
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pascal

Das sollte auch nicht irgendwie abwertend klingen. Auch wenn ich zugeben mu das es irgendwie danach klingt. Also bitte niemand angegriffen fhlen. Ist nicht so gemeint. 
Die Sache ist die, da ich mir noch nie ber diesen Test gedanken gemacht habe und dementsprechend berhaupt keine Ahnung hatte worum es da geht. Da ich in der Elften ein Jahr in Amerika war und seitdem Filme und Bcher bevorzugt auf Englisch schaue und lese. Da ich auch noch gern lese und Filmfan bin hre und lese ich quasi tglich Englisch und habe mit normalem Konversationsenglisch dementsprechend null Probleme. Mein aktiv gesprochenes Englisch ist natrlich etwas eingerostet. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob die Fragen auf der Seite reprsentativ fr den Test sind.

----------

Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen:
Ich habe einen research exchange ber den dfa gemacht und kann es nur weiterempfehlen!
Wenn ich nochmal in der Vorklinik wre (bin kurz vorm 2.), wrde ich es auf jeden Fall da schon machen, gerade weil ich mich auch fr Forschung interessiere.
Schwierig knnte es werden, weil man durchs Studium noch kaum Fachwissen hat und wohl auch noch nie wissenschaftlich gearbeitet hat.
Ich habe es sozusagen als Abschlufamulatur gemacht und hatte schon whrend meiner Doktorarbeit in einem Labor Erfahrung gesammelt.
Aber so wie Du klingst, httest Du sicher keine Probleme, Dich in Dein Projekt einzuarbeiten.
Ich habe 2 Monate in Schweden verbracht und ein Austauschstudent dort war auch erst Vorkliniker, aber er war voll begeistert. Unter den angebotenen Projekten finden sich brigens auch Projekte in vorklinischen Fchern wie Physio oder Anatomie.
Was den Englischtest angeht: fr die dfa-Famulaturen brauchst Du ein dfa-Sprachzeugnis. Dazu kannst Du an Deiner Uni einen entsprechenden Englischkurs oder auch nur den Abschlutest ablegen.
Ich kann den research exchange also nur empfehlen!

----------


## FataMorgana

Nochmal zum Thema Sprachtest:
Der dfa akzeptiert nebem dem Sprachzeugnis (das von einem Sprachlehrer, z. B. der Uni, ausgefllt wurde, normalerweise nach einem Test) auch einige Sprachtests wie den TOEFL und IELTS. Ob das auch fr den APIEL gilt, wei ich leider nicht. Nach einigen Jahren dfa-Erfahrung wrde ich aber vermuten: Ja.
Es lohnt sich, deswegen beim dfa mal anzurufen: 0228-375340 (Mo+Di+Do+Fr 10-12, Mo+Di+Do 14-15 Uhr). Oder E-Mail an office@dfa-germany.de

----------


## eva_luna

Hi Pascal,

*lach* hat sich doch niemand angegriffen gefhlt, oder? Der echte Test ist nmlich meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein bisschen anspruchsvoller als die Beispielfragen, aber ansonsten kein groes Problem. Und nachdem Du ja in den US warst, msste es fr Dich wirklich ziemlich locker sein (meine Schwierigkeit war nmlich auch, mich auf das gesprochene Ami-Englisch einzustellen)!

Liebe Gre,
eva_luna

----------

Hi unregistered 

vielen Dank fr deinen Bericht  :Smilie:  Das klingt ja alles sehgr gut ich denke ich werde dann vielleicht diesen Sommer schon einen Research Exchange machen und spter vielleicht dann nochmal. Ich wrde auch gerne nach Schweden aber da gibts momentan keine Angebote glaube ich aber in Finnland gibts fr den Sommer soweit ich wei einige interessante Sachen fr Vorkliniker.
Interessierst du dich auch fr Forschung? Wofr speziell?
Ich denke auch dass ich das mit dem Eianrbeiten schon hibekommen wrde ;)
also vielen DAnk  :Smilie: )

----------

Bist Du sicher, dass es fr Schweden keine Angebote gibt? Na ja, Finnland wre sicher auch gut.
Es ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert lnger als 1 Monat zu bleiben, um auch genug Ergebnisse zu finden. Ich glaube aber, ich wrde Dir empfehlen, ein vorklinisches Fach zu machen, sonst knnte es doch zu viel werden. Hast Du Dich denn schon mal mit Fachliteratur beschftigt, ich meine, hast Du mal eine Publikation gelesen, kennst Du Dich mit Datenbanken im Internet aus, weit Du, wie ein Fachartikel aufgebaut ist? Wre sicher alles hilfreich, aber wird Dir bestimmt auch vor Ort erklrt.
Ich war in der Mikrobiologie/Virologie ttig und dieses Gebiet wrde mich auch weiter interessieren, aber mich komplett in ein theoretisches Gebiet zu spezialisieren, das scheint mir derzeit ein zu groer Schritt. Da whl ich lieber ein klinisches Fach als "Basis" und versuche, darin ein bichen zu forschen...

----------


## FataMorgana

Hallo Unregistered,

es gibt schon Angebote, in Schweden Research Exchange zu machen, nur mglicherweise momentan noch keine Vertrge zwischen dem dfa und der schwedischen Partnerorganisation IFMSA-Sweden.
Wenn Du sehr an Schweden interessiert bist, kannst Du eine E-Mail an den National Officer on Research Exchange Ulli schreiben ( NORE@dfa-germany.de ). Er ist auch Student und total nett... Er kann Dir genau sagen, ob es fr diesen Sommer die Mglichkeit geben wird, mit RE nach Schweden zu gehen.

Viele Gre von einer FataMorgana  :Grinnnss!:

----------

